# Welches Monat das beste auf Dorsch in der Ostsee



## Heiner (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo 

ich möchte mal von euch wissen welches Monat ihr bevorzugt oder in welchen Monat ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habt in bezug auf die Fänge vom Kutter?

Mein Lieblingskutter ist die Ms Blauort in Laboe mit der ich im März
wieder auf Tour gehen werde. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das ich im Oktober bisher immer besser gefangen habe! Aber leider habe ich heuer keine Zeit. Deshalb möchte ich gerne wissen ob noch andere Monate besser sind.;+ ;+ 

Danke

Heiner


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
nach fast 30 Jahren Bootspilken in der Ostsee kann ich Dir sagen, dass es auf Deine Frage keine klare Antwort gibt. Um trotzdem eine Antwort zu geben:

Das Fangergebnis ist nicht nur abhängig vom Beissverhalten der Dorsche, sondern auch abhängig von den Angelkünsten und Erfahrungen des jeweiligen Anglers (und des Kapitäns). So gibts Angler, die immer im Spätherbst / Winter ihre beste Beute einfahren, wenn der Dorsch im Flachen steht. Andere angeln lieber gemütlich im Sommer mit den Touris. Gerade in den Sommermonaten kann man schon gut Fisch fangen. Mich stört aber das "Schulter an Schulter"-Angeln ... und - wenn Du Pech hast - ein "Anfänger" neben Dir steht, der regelmäßig über Deine Schnur wirft, und Du Dir Gedanken machen mußt , ob Deine Lebensversicherung bezüglich "fliegender Pilker" ausreicht. Hinzu kommt die relativ hohe Temperatur. Was nützt ein Fang schönster und vieler Dorsche, die ein paar Stunden bei vielleicht 27 Grad (trotz Kühlversuche mit Abdeckung und frischem Wasser) in der Fischkiste liegen und am Ende der Tour als "Gammelfisch" ihren besten Geschmack schon verloren haben?

Im Frühjahr (zur Laichzeit), wenn die Grossdorsche beißen und Einzelstückfänge zwischen 30 und 40 Pfund möglich sind, verweigere ich mich. Das Fleisch von Dorschen während der Laichzeit schmeckt einfach ausgelaugt. Auch - denke ich - sollten die Dorsche zu dieser Zeit einen Fangschutz genießen (wobei ich genau weiss, dass die Angler gemessen an der Berufsfischerei, nur geringe Anteile am Gesamtfang haben - aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Am besten schmeckt der Dorsch, wenn Du ihn im November fängst. Dann hat er die Laichzeit schon voll verarbeitet und während der Sommerzeit gut zugelegt.

Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen:
1. Die Sommermonate sind schon ganz gut.
2. Länger anhaltender Ostwind = schlechte Fangergebnisse (wegen Austausch Salzwasser - Süßwasser)
3. Der 2. Tag nach einem kurzen Sturm ist der beste Fangtag
4. Pilken im Spätherbst bei leichtem Wind und leichtem Gerät 
( 30 - 50 Gramm) kann Superfänge bringen.
5. Das Fischen in kleinen Booten in Küstennähe (zwischen 5 und 12 Meter Wassertiefe) ist erfolgreicher als das Angeln vom Angelkutter.
Natürlich kann man noch mehr sagen. Aber Romane möchte ich auch nicht schreiben.
Burkhard


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Februar 2004)

Und was sagt der Rest der Boardies dazu?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Februar 2004)

Da ihr ja wissen wollt wie es vom Kutter ist kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Ich fische ganzjährig vom Boot. Wobei die Wintermonate natürlich die besten sind. Vor allem weil der Dorsch da die beste Qualität hat.


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Februar 2004)

November und Dezember geben beim Schleppfischen eigentlich die größten Stückzahlen und die für meinen Geschmack beste Qualität. In diesem Jahr war mein Boot noch nicht fertig und ich habe zu Haus gesessen und den Fangmeldungen meiner Freunde lauschen müssen.... War das bitter!!


----------



## Pilkkönig (17. Februar 2004)

Meine besten Monate in der Lübecker-Bucht sind Juni-Ende Juli und von September -Ende Dezember.So war es zumindest letztes Jahr .Da hatte ich meist um die 30 Stück.Im Herbst nur um die 10 aber alle so von 60-70 cm.Ich glaube das lag daran das letztes Jahr ein Fangverbot war.Im Sommer war es nur eine größe 50cm aber dafür auf dam Kutter um die 500 Fische das war echt cool aber nach einmal angeln hattest so viel das reichte  für einen ganzen Monat.


----------

